# Ratings System Sydney



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello All,

Anyone any idea what the rating cutoff is for riders?

From what I understand Drivers must maintain 4.5/5 Star+ rating over 500 rides. Yet I have had many riders rated from 3.40, 4.05 ( two), 4.09 4.20 (two), 4.38 ,4.41 annd a 4.50!....These ratings are well below the driver rating minimum standards. So is the model really a fair 2 way system?

Should riders under 4.5 also receive a warning and then be banned just like drivers do?

My experience is this;
(1) Riders can get away with damaging your vehicle 
-Vomit, chewing gum, damaging door on open, kicking window down (happened once)
(2) Asking for multiple dropoffs and then not updating the destinations
(3) Reporting incidents and giving a 1 out of 5 to drivers that have done the right thing and driven form A to B
(4)Riders forcing illegal pickups and drop offs in "No Stopping" and Bus Lanes etc
(5) Being rude, talking down to drivers and /or thashing the car by throwing their waste empty bottles into car.

What is there for the ever increasing private drivers thats are feeling reduced takings and an average net income of $15 per hour (Given the ever increasing number of drivers and winter demand drop off)


My view is that if Uber is entirely fair here, why not also ban riders under 4.5 stars?

I dont care about the reduced demand, but hey lets be fair!


----------



## CrashnBash (May 3, 2016)

Fair?.........you're funny.

Uber couldn't give a shit about rider behaviour and they do not ban them at any time unless the situation is extreme (think crime). You can see the rating before you accept the ride so just don't pick up anyone under 4.5. I sometimes accept the ride then send a text telling them I'm cancelling the ride due to their poor rating. It's the only bit of control a driver has really. You don't need to update for multiple destinations. The Uber app isn't as good as Lyft in the US where you can add in multiple addresses. I just stop further requests in the app.

My tips: -

1. Don't drive late at night. I am happy to take you to your party but I'm not taking you home.  If you do take sick bags but late night is for taxis.
2. It's your car. Never, ever take shit from a rider and never accept them damaging you car. Do not hesitate to pull over and order the d0uche out and call the police if necessary. Report all bad riders to Uber (you will get their stupid and careless form letter but at least it's on record). Uber will cover damage to your car but you will be off the road and not earning, sadly.
3. If you do kick them out let them cancel the ride then they can't rate you. If the ride has been a long one I will consider taking the rating hit for the $$ because Uber pay is utter crap and I need to eat.
4. Feel free to drive past a rider not in a legal stopping zone. I once had an ignorant young woman call me and abuse me for not stopping on a busy city corner in peak hour. I told her to **** off, grow up and be standing where she could be picked up. I thanked her for her presumption that I was a mind reader and knew what she looked like and then cancelled the ride. Another ride came through immediately.
5. Many riders are too discourteous to be waiting when you arrive. I never wait more than 5 minutes and I think that is generous. At 3 I send a text, at 4 I call, at 5 I cancel and leave so I get the no show fee. I once drove off as the rider was running down the street. I was very satisfying giving him the finger as I shouted out that my time was more valuable than his and he should be waiting.
6. Watch your fares closely. Riders will try and fukk you over and demand a refund which Uber will grant without consulting you. Incredibly unprofessional by Uber but it is indicative of their respect for drivers. Contest all fare clawbacks because if you are honest then they are always bullshit and Uber will give you the money back. However, I hate them for the way they do it.
7. I do not carry water or sweets etc. Uber pay is so shit that I will not expend more money to chase a rating. Plus, my most frequent destination is the airport, where the **** does Uber expect me to keep a case of water, I need the space for luggage? Idiots!
8. Don't worry about ratings, it's a flawed system and riders will **** you over just 'cause. Unless you are a moron you should be able to keep your rating to 4.8 without to much difficulty just by being clean, pleasant and knowing your way around. If you're not sure ask the rider.
9. Do not pick up anyone more than 15 minutes away. This job is time constrained so it is not worth it to drive for a quarter of an hour for a probable sub $10 fare. Personally, I have just dropped my threshold to 10 mins.
10. Never ever take a toll road to pick up a rider.....ever! It's economic suicide.
11. When overseas and there is an alternative give the business to them, not Uber.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice response...but I heard that passengers do need to keep a certain level in Sydney.... mind you I will cancel low raters and tell them "sorry but your rating is too low for me to pick you up"


----------



## CrashnBash (May 3, 2016)

Not sure about that, I have picked up a 2.90 and a 3.13 in the past before I got smart about it. Both were appalling people but Uber will not pass up on their bucks, they want their cut. Remember, Uber is in serious debt.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Today i had a 4.27 rider...i cancelled them without charge...advised them they need to improve ratings

Are you an uber x...or doing another category like uber select as well?


----------



## CrashnBash (May 3, 2016)

Just x


----------

